# 09 Onix



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't mean to start a flame war here but... I was all set to get an 09 Onix TDA until I test rode the bike. It just...didn't feel fast to me. My boss was going to get the TDF and also changed his mind. I just wondered if anyone had tried the bike and thought similarly, or if someone with an 08 had tried an 09 and noticed differences. Is it supposed to be a race bike?


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I think the Onix is geared toward the recreational cyclist like many of us. Nothing bad here. I don't think the bike is as much of a race bike as the Opal, Orca or even the Arin. I believe Orbea caries the same geometry throughout the lines however the Onix may have a little more plush frame with more compliance in it. However I ride with a guy with a 06'-08' Onix and he can definitely make that thing run.

What will you be using the bike for? In the Orbea line if your looking for a good crit or race bike the Opal or Orca may be a good choice. For a good climbing bike the Orca or Arin. However for a good all around the Onix or again the Orca would work. Really look at what kind of riding you will be doing and get the bike for that. 

Maybe the lack or speed is more due to the wheelset. Have the shop swap out a lighter set of hoops and give that a shot. When you mean it doesn't seem fast...explain. Acceleration, corning, felt heavy or was it just not twitchy?? What bike are you currently riding?


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

The bike just didn't seem to respond when I mashed - one of those things thats kind of hard to describe in text. It definitely felt like a very comfortable ride, something I could do a century on and still feel fresh. I've been riding singlespeed (mountain and fixie) for a couple years, and I'm finishing up my third and last summer as a wrench. I was thinking about starting racing at school next year, so I wanted a bike that would work for such a purpose. I've ridden the Onix and its fantastic, but I'm way too poor to afford an Onix, Opal, or Arin :thumbsup: even with shop prices. I actually decided on a BMC built up with my own spec, I was more just curious about what you Orbea folk felt about the bike since you have more experience with the brand.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Not to get slammed here on the Orbea site however there are some really good bikes out there in the $1500 - $1800 price range. Ones that come to mind when I was looking are:

Cannondale Six13 Line - This was a pro frame a couple year ago that has some upgrades from the System Six. Component level is lower but good frame and good all around bike.

Cervelo Soloist - Stiff Fast Aluminum get in anodized gray for a robust finish for banging around.

Colnago Dream - My LBS has a 06/07 all aluminum one on clearance that is beautiful. If I hadn't bought my Orca this may have been my other choice...or the ____...or the...____

You could always look used as well on this site in the classifieds and get much more bike than you could get new. Just make sure the fit is good.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

I love the soloist, my shop used to be a Cervelo dealer and recently dropped the brand. Should have pulled the trigger then!


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

When I bought my Onix I also test rode the Opal. I knew it was out of my price range but felt I had to give it a spin. The feel was night and day. LBS told me it was all in the wheels and the extra stiffness in the Opal frame. Geometry felt the same to me. But I really love the Onix. I was looking for a bike that did not put me in a race position, something I could spin on for long periods without discomfort. Onix gives me all that, but I would love to have some new wheels...


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

kkowalsk said:


> You could always look used as well on this site in the classifieds and get much more bike than you could get new. Just make sure the fit is good.


Great advice. That's what I did!


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hot damn. That bike is pure sex.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*'preciate that!*



lucer0 said:


> Hot damn. That bike is pure sex.


Thanks!


----------

